# Blountville, TN - Rambo Adult Male B&T



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Animal Shelter, Sullivan County
*Blountville, TN
423-279-2741 
info/[email protected] 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Blountville, TN | Rambo

Previous thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/166046-sullivan-county-tn-m-f-b-ts.html


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Manager now says these two are only available to the public, no rescue can rescue them. Abby is being adopted right now.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hope Rambo gets adopted too. That is such a shame. I hate when shelters act like that.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't understand why they won't let a rescue take their dogs??? Isn't it better than killing them? Is it because they lose the adoption fee? Crazy stupid!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

How much is their adoption fee? If my friend goes she can adopt him! (would be a few hours drive but we're both up for it)


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

$90 adoption fee and that includes you have neutered.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

a rescue only pays $20 for the dog, see the difference.


----------



## Angel's mom (Aug 17, 2011)

has anybody found out anything more on this guy?


----------



## Angel's mom (Aug 17, 2011)

I got a little more info on this boy. He is an owner surrender, not neutered, with papers and pretty laid back. he is a couple of years old (aprox) and they said that he has been good with the other dogs there but they don't know about how he is with cats. They also said that he is pretty safe right now unless something happens with the other dogs or he gets bad sick. the adoption fee is $90, that includes neutering and rabies shot. 

the shelter is closed on sundays and weds, open mon- thurs 1-5:30p and 11-4 on sat if anyone is interested in going to look at him.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Handsome!!!


----------

